# Dogs on Jobsite



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

I love dogs and I own one. I never bring my dog to the job site.

What is your guys policy on employees bringing dogs to work?

I have a new employee who wants to leave a dog in their own car on the job site all day. Obviously this dog will need to be attended to for a few minutes from time to time and will need to be let out of the car. Should I allow this?

I think that the employee even asking to bring a dog to the job site shows a lack of maturity and a lack of respect for the job.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't allow it. I think it would show a lack of professionalism on your company. No one says employee x did such and such. They say Abc co. Brought a dog on the job.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Most of my customers are repeat and retired. They would think something was wrong if I didn't bring Cleo along. She stays in the truck and loves it. Been that way since the day I got her.
Never even been a hint of a problem.

I personally don't see a problem as long as the dog is safe, not creating a problem (barking, etc) and doesn't take time from the employee's work.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

If i do it thats one thing. I would not let an employee bring a dog along anymore then i would let them bring a kid in their car all day. Its going to cut into productivity. The kid maybe the last 2 hours after school till quitting time. Otherwise dog day care and kid day care.


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

*dogs*

What about the fact that in 14 States in the US, leaving a dog in a car is illegal? In AZ any passerby has the right to break your window to let the dog out! What if we are staining a house and have to park the cars a few hundred yards down the road and some old lady calls animal control? What if I let the employee bring dogs and on a hot day the dog dies in the car?

Again I'm asking as the company owner if I should allow employees to bring a dog?

Obviously if you are the one guy in the old Datsun who shows up with a dog when ever he feels like it, you are catering to a different crowd than someone who owns a company with employees.



Robie said:


> Most of my customers are repeat and retired. They would think something was wrong if I didn't bring Cleo along. She stays in the truck and loves it. Been that way since the day I got her.
> Never even been a hint of a problem.
> 
> I personally don't see a problem as long as the dog is safe, not creating a problem (barking, etc) and doesn't take time from the employee's work.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

My dog comes on every single job I have been on in the last 12 years.
(lofts in Manhattan to farmhouses in the Shenandoah Valley and everywhere in betwixt)

95% of the time he is not in the truck, but laying on his bed somewhere inside the house.

On the rare occasions that this isn't possible (other "less than friendly" dogs....restaurant...etc.) he is most likely to be found in my truck.

Now...the difference is......I am the boss.

If one of my guys/girl decided they wanted to bring their dog to the job....
half of the time it would be fine (lots of country homes with land and dog friendly environments), the other half it wouldn't really be appropriate (one 100+ pounder is enough some times).

In conclusion......It's good to be king.:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

tutone said:


> What about the fact that in 14 States in the US, leaving a dog in a car is illegal? In AZ any passerby has the right to break your window to let the dog out! What if we are staining a house and have to park the cars a few hundred yards down the road and some old lady calls animal control? What if I let the employee bring dogs and on a hot day the dog dies in the car?
> 
> Again I'm asking as the company owner if I should allow employees to bring a dog?
> 
> Obviously if you are the one guy in the old Datsun who shows up with a dog when ever he feels like it, you are catering to a different crowd than someone who owns a company with employees.


F the law. (in truth....I have rarely seen a cop outside of the city limits around here in almost 10 years)

On hot days when he isn't inside the house (rare), he is at home relaxing in the shade.

It's your decision......I would avoid it. I would also make special allowances on a rare and considered basis.

I drive a fairly slick Tacoma, have a few employees and sometimes more, and cater to the landed gentry/economic elites.

Really, I think it is just what works for each individual, regardless of company size and condition of vehicle.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Robie said:


> Most of my customers are repeat and retired. They would think something was wrong if I didn't bring Cleo along. She stays in the truck and loves it. Been that way since the day I got her.
> Never even been a hint of a problem.
> 
> I personally don't see a problem as long as the dog is safe, not creating a problem (barking, etc) and doesn't take time from the employee's work.


Can't wait to see Cleo nipping at the old man someday.:thumbsup:

He's still got some pup play left in him.

You really gotta do an away game soon. (low wages....plenty of marrow bones?????)


----------



## ProSweep (Dec 10, 2013)

Who is responsible for any messes the dog leaves behind? Who is responsible when a dog bites someone? Who is responsible if the dog gets hurt and needs to go to the vet due to a work place hazard? What happens if the local press see a dog left in the car on a hot day for hours on end and make a story about it that includes your company being "inhumane"?

I love dogs as much as anyone else, but I see a lot of legal liability in this.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> Obviously if you are the one guy in the old Datsun who shows up with a dog when ever he feels like it, you are catering to a different crowd than someone who owns a company with employees.


I beg your pardon...it's a '73 El Camino, but I've got primer on most of the bad spots; doesn't smoke real bad.

Boy, I wish I was smart enough to have a company with employees. Unfortunately though, I'm stuck with just me and the dog applying duct tape and caulk on these half-million dollar shacks.


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

*ha ha*

HA HA! Nice! Too funny....



Robie said:


> I beg your pardon...it's a '73 El Camino, but I've got primer on most of the bad spots; doesn't smoke real bad.
> 
> Boy, I wish I was smart enough to have a company with employees. Unfortunately though, I'm stuck with just me and the dog applying duct tape and caulk on these half-million dollar shacks.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

ProSweep said:


> Who is responsible for any messes the dog leaves behind? Who is responsible when a dog bites someone? Who is responsible if the dog gets hurt and needs to go to the vet due to a work place hazard? What happens if the local press see a dog left in the car on a hot day for hours on end and make a story about it that includes your company being "inhumane"?


Nature. Or my employees. (see: good to be king)

If my dog bit people......he wouldn't be MY dog (or on ANY site). 

The old man took a bad fall between some open joists into a crawl space a couple weeks ago. 
Robie was "responsible" for medical advice.....the clients were worried about him and thoroughly unconcerned about "workplace hazards".

The local press......can kiss the dark side of my backside (and so can anyone who would leave their dog in an unsafe condition in a hot vehicle all day long).

(I am an opinionated douche who happens to love his dog very much. My apologies to all the anti-canine crusaders.....but this is how it is....and how it will remain.)


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

*hey*

So in a nutshell, you are saying you wouldn't leave a dog in a car all day. This is part of my concern. If the owner allows it in the heated / cooled house, then that's OK right?



BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Nature. Or my employees. (see: good to be king)
> 
> If my dog bit people......he wouldn't be MY dog (or on ANY site).
> 
> ...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

ProSweep said:


> Who is responsible for any messes the dog leaves behind? Who is responsible when a dog bites someone? Who is responsible if the dog gets hurt and needs to go to the vet due to a work place hazard? What happens if the local press see a dog left in the car on a hot day for hours on end and make a story about it that includes your company being "inhumane"?
> 
> I love dogs as much as anyone else, but I see a lot of legal liability in this.


Me, me, me and me. If it's hot, the a.c is turned on and she is enjoying better conditions than me. 
I let her out every few hours to do her business and clean up any messes. Most owners who have a fenced in back yard tell me to let her run there. I usually refuse but thank them.

I admit, if I had employees and everyone wanted to bring their dog, it would probably be a problem. But for just me and my mutt...it's all good.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

tutone said:


> So in a nutshell, you are saying you wouldn't leave a dog in a car all day. This is part of my concern. If the owner allows it in the heated / cooled house, then that's OK right?


Absolutely not. (unless I made special arrangements so that it was safe and comfortable)

That is really the only time it becomes an issue for me personally.
It's very rare, but there are occasions when it isn't feasible for him to be on site. When it is very hot and he can't be inside on site.....he must stay at home under a shade tree.

As far as clients. I feel fine asking them to make considerations for my dog, but to bring a kennel with me (employee's dogs), would be a bit of a stretch.

I am also in a situation where it is an easy thing to ask. Most of my clients have dogs and lots of land.
When I was back in NYC, it was a little different, but I guess I was just lucky enough to have really great clients (and most of my jobs were/are long term reno's and new builds/additions....not a lot of short hit and runs). If I was a service plumber or something, I would have to rethink my whole strategy.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

As we all know I love dogs as much as the next person but the jobsite is no place for them.For my dogs or any employees dog.IMO
Other than what has been brought up,what if the customer has a dog of their own that just does not like your dog or starts raising hell with a dog out in your truck on his property or whatever.I can see a lot of problems with this .


----------



## tutone (Nov 10, 2014)

*Colorado*

Didn't even think about that. What if it's 3 big ass dogs and the employee's dog is in there car. The 3 big dogs of the owner run to the trapped dog and go nuts scratching the paint with their claws trying to sniff out the new dog. Am I then responsible?



mako1 said:


> As we all know I love dogs as much as the next person but the jobsite is no place for them.For my dogs or any employees dog.IMO
> Other than what has been brought up,what if the customer has a dog of their own that just does not like your dog or starts raising hell with a dog out in your truck on his property or whatever.I can see a lot of problems with this .


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I wouldn't find it acceptable. It looks unprofessional and distracts from the work day.

I do wish I could bring my dog with me though. He has beagle in him so if he ever put his nose on the ground, who knows when I'd see him again.

Having a dog on the job is a liability.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No, no dogs. Leave your pets at home. Unless it knows how to run the miter saw and use a nail gun and can crap in a bucket.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Did a kitchen remodel several year back and pulled up to the house in front of a double car attached garage.The owner raised the door and 11 large dogs of all different breed came running out raising hell.they assured me it was fine to get out of the truck and it was but I sure would not wanted to have my dog in the truck with me.
Now these folks have 11 large dogs and one got hit by a car while I was working on the job.The husband went out and got another to replace the one lost.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

m1911 said:


> *"it's a '73 El Camino, but I've got primer on most of the bad spots..."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but there's that cooler of Bud Lite in the back. And don't forget all that copper pipe layin' around.


----------



## DC INC (Jan 1, 2012)

Buddy comes to lots of jobs with me, he has a position on my company payroll, he's head of scrap management, piece by piece he builds an off cut pile that saves me walking along over getting them myself, he enjoys shop days too!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

DC INC said:


> Buddy comes to lots of jobs with me, he has a position on my company payroll, he's head of scrap management, piece by piece he builds an off cut pile that saves me walking along over getting them myself, he enjoys shop days too!


that is one cute son of a gun!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I knew a concrete finisher that had an Australian Shepard. He was trained not to step on a wet slab. Smart dog.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I knew a concrete finisher that had an Australian Shepard. He was trained not to step on a wet slab. Smart dog.


You know how else you can keep him from stepping on a wet slab?








































Leave him at home! :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Never taken a dog to the site, i wont allow any subcontractors to bring there dogs (except for one, but its a different deal there lol). When i was a kid my grand dad and dad mostly did work in blue collar neighborhoods, a few subs brought there dogs then, but not often. I dont personally have anything against it, but as a contractor it does nothing for me to allow it on our sites. Can only be negatives, no positives, so its easy math for me. 

My old man brings his lab to the office/shop everyday, it has a fenced in area for him. He has never brought his dog to a job site either. I wouldn't really care if anyone thought it was unprofessional. Its our property, we will do as we want on it. Besides, it isnt where we meet clients right now ( did the demo need to do the remodel on the main office), we have a place in town we can use if we need it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

When I worked the tracts, I looked a couple houses down and saw a dog eating my lunch. I caught him red pawed! At least the plumber bought me lunch from the Roach coach.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> When I worked the tracts, I looked a couple houses down and saw a dog eating my lunch. I caught him red pawed! At least the plumber bought me lunch from the Roach coach.


A dog's gotta eat too. Perhaps his owner was neglecting the poor dog... :laughing:


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

I love dogs, sometimes I question wither I love my dog more then my wife, she never talks back is always super happy tail wagging when I get home and it always brightens my day no matter how bad it was. I believe that the dog should stay at home, I don't think the shops a great place for dogs the noise of machines are not good for their ear period, their hearing is significantly better then ares so think how it feels when we put our ear protection on and the machines are still loud to use. As for on site, I understand certain areas would work, I just think with the liability these days you never know, dogs are still animals and sometimes some people do things that piss dogs off and well they do what they do. I also don't agree with leaving dogs on cars or trucks period, if it's an OPEN truck bed where they can get out ok, but in the sun it gets hot, even if it relatively cool outside, try it out a thermometer on your dash on a day when it's a comfortable day out I bet you'd be shocked what it is inside. 

In saying all this every Thursday my dog comes with me to my shop while I gather my parts ect and hit the road then I drop her off at doggy day Care, I always make sure she's on umbilical (leash tied around my waist attached to her collar) with about 3 feet lead for her, and she knows to follow me to look at me, I just feel safer that way and she has done nothing wrong for me not to trust her she would do all of those without her on leash, however some people are afraid of dogs or don't like dogs and if I'm in control it puts people at ease 

I was nervous the first time I did it but I explained it to my boss and he was more then fine with it, and I told him if it became an issue would it be ok if I started a little later on Thursdays, and he said nonsense, my dog now recognizes him and gets super excited to see him because he gives her affection and lovin every Thursday!!


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

My two dogs were always at my shop, in the winter they ran loose inside. Only a few people didn't seem to care for it but if the dogs were ignored they settled back down. Most people enjoyed having them there, especially if they had dogs. 


I'm not in a shop now but have them on my website and I get a lot of comments on them. Oddly enough many customers have dogs too. They earn their keep!


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just don't forget your hearing protection or safety glasses!


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

I got a puppy last October and have been bringing her to work off and on, my girlfriend and I trade off taking her to work, or dog hotel, etc. I do enjoy it in some ways, its a good distraction, break time turns into walk the dog and sip coffee time, which is relaxing on a toughday. She behaves farily well for being 6 months old now, generally doesn't bark very much and clients, trade workers, passers by, etc seem to like it. (I have handed out a ton of business cards and flyers to people I've met walking the dog!) 
Some clients are super cool about her staying in the yard, I never let her indoors if there is work going on and prefer to crate her out doors, or in the back of my truck if we have outdoor work going on.
Now that shes old enough to only need one mid day potty break though, with warmer weather coming I'll find a neighborhood kid/dog walker to come by mid day. My deal with my boss was I'd subtract extra time from my day as I felt was fair for dog distractions, I'm a little tired of taking 1 hour "lunch breaks":laughing:. If she mellows out enough when shes an adult I may revisit the jobsite dog thing though.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

If you worked in any other business besides construction would you even consider taking a dog to work with you?A factory,retail business,restaurants,bank,grocery store?I guess you can see where I'm going with this.It is just not acceptable behavior in our society plus all the other problems already discussed.
I have been to parts of Europe on several occasions and your dog is allowed in several restaurants there.Just not acceptable here.
Some customers may love your dog.Some may frown on it.Just not good business practice in my opinion.You know the old saying"there is a place and time for everything."Why not bring the wife and kids with you.Let them hang out on the customer couch and watch HBO.
Bottom line is"it's a business and should be treated that way"


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mako1 said:


> If you worked in any other business besides construction would you even consider taking a dog to work with you?A factory,retail business,restaurants,bank,grocery store?I guess you can see where I'm going with this.It is just not acceptable behavior in our society plus all the other problems already discussed.
> I have been to parts of Europe on several occasions and your dog is allowed in several restaurants there.Just not acceptable here.
> Some customers may love your dog.Some may frown on it.Just not good business practice in my opinion.You know the old saying"there is a place and time for everything."Why not bring the wife and kids with you.Let them hang out on the customer couch and watch HBO.
> Bottom line is"it's a business and should be treated that way"


Can't think restaurant, bank or grocery store that it would be okay to take a chit in a drywall mud box either. It's not apples to apples.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess we are both in the plane here .Neither can learn how to STFU.At least I taught my dogs better.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Can't think restaurant, bank or grocery store that it would be okay to take a chit in a drywall mud box either. It's not apples to apples.



I can't think of a construction site that
it's ok either....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> I can't think of a construction site that
> it's ok either....


I've seen it done more than I ever wanted to.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I've seen it done or at least the "evidence" of it being done many times as well. Just saying it's not ok. Not right. Disgusting. Nasty. Really don't know the words to describe how wrong it is.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tntservices said:


> i've *done* it more than i ever wanted to.


fify


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

m1911 said:


> fify


I wish! I can't deuce in public. I really have to have no other choice.


----------

